# Box pass #11



## Winddog (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all, lets get a list started for Box pass#11! 
I hope to have the list ready & the box started on it's way 01/01/15.
I'd like to sit this one out though.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Winddog (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all, hope you all had a good Holiday!

So this has been up for a mounth & no takers, I'd really like to see this box gone ( don't like the ball in my court for this long ) Who do I send the box to?


----------



## lswoody (Jan 6, 2015)

Well send it my way!!!
1. lswoody


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll bite!!!

1. lswoody
2. Moedaddy


----------



## Winddog (Jan 6, 2015)

Whatta ya know there is interest! Just need eight more.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 21, 2015)

All right folks let get this thing going =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 4, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> All right folks let get this thing going =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>



I am currently in possession of the BOX! So lets get this thing moving I would like to have ten members signed up before we start the pass. Since this has been sitting awhile any member with 10 posts or more can join in on the fun. Remember if you run off with the BOX we will send BA to find you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just copy and paste the list into post and then add your name.

I'll bite!!!

1. lswoody
2. Moedaddy
3.
4.
5.
6
7.
8.
9.
10.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 14, 2015)

Come on fellers


----------



## Moedaddy (Mar 21, 2015)

Dang


----------



## lswoody (Apr 2, 2015)

This one is a bust


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 20, 2015)

Since this box has been sitting so long I am thinking about opening the box (have not yet) to see what is in it and maybe do some give aways what do you all think???????


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## FL Angler (May 9, 2015)

I know I'm new here, but is like to get in on it if possible. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## sonny.barile (Jun 9, 2015)

How does this work?

Sonny


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Kochy (Jun 4, 2016)

Is the box pass still going around?


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 6, 2016)

It never started.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 6, 2016)

What happened to 10?


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 15, 2016)

I miss the box pass.. 

I'm in if it ever starts.


----------



## Kochy (Jul 29, 2019)

Where did box # 10 ever end up? Anybody still have it or have the items since been given away?


----------

